
Show HN: Fortune - Beautfiul Cryptocurrency Tracking for iPhone - fabien-d
http://getfortuneapp.com/
======
chatmasta
Hey, it's Mahdi from Pycoders! :) I actually recognized your picture from the
thumbnail. I guess that means you're Internet famous now.

Nice job. Looks really nice. Are you planning to take this in the direction of
enabling trading directly inside the app?

------
selectout
Would love to see coinbase (or any other sites) integration. Since I can't
really input my own bitcoin address since coinbase has everything online
thrown into their own pool.

~~~
googletron
This is something we are definitely looking into but for all cryptocurrencies.
Coinbase only supports BTC.

------
chm
Good. I was working on something extremely similar a few months back. I had to
stop working on that project because it took too much of my time.

Seems like good work.

~~~
googletron
Thanks! :)

------
anmilo
Nice! That scrub-able price over time screen is really slick. Did you use off
the shelf charting stuff to create that or is it custom built?

------
kordless
There's no way in the world I'd hold $4K of LTC.

~~~
googletron
haha true!

------
totoroisalive
I truly gem among all those crappy apps. Thanks guys.

------
talmirza
Awesome! I love this app!

